# Delay Before Taking Picture



## Soul Rebel (Aug 7, 2006)

I have noticed, mostly with my Sigma 70-300 telephoto/macro lens, that when the camera beeps after autofocusing there is a 1-2 second delay before it actually takes the photo. I dont remember seeing this before. I notice it more inside and when I am shooting something from across the room.

Anybody know what might be going on?

BTW, I have the Nikon D50. I am currently using the 'P' setting.


----------



## midget patrol (Aug 7, 2006)

I don't know much about the Programmed setting, but I know that sometimes if i'm using the flash on the TTL metering mode, there's a short delay, but not 1-2 seconds...

That's all i have. Check the flash setting.


----------



## D-50 (Aug 7, 2006)

Are you pushing the shutter to focus first and then finishing the press to take the photo or are you just pushing then shutter button down the whole way without letting the camera focus first?


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 7, 2006)

That is a slow lens (aperture not very big) so it makes it hard for the camera to focus (especially inside where it's not as bright).  The auto focus may not be locking onto the subject and it may be hunting before it takes the pic.  Or, maybe the camera is warning you that there is not enough light.  If it's not bright enough and you are in 'P' mode, it will probably choose the biggest aperture and a corresponding shutter speed...but when it's not bright, that shutter speed will be too slow to hand hold without blurry shots...the camera may be telling you that your shutter speed is too slow.


----------

